# Finally, good news on the jam/band front!



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

How's it going everyone?

I *finally* have good news concerning actually playing WITH people in this city! haha

I've known about a metal drummer who lives right by me since september. Partially blaming my roomie (who knows him) for why it took so long, we finally jammed monday night. This kid is a beast, and we work pretty well together. We've jammed once monday night and at an eletric open mic night wednesday at the college.

Finally someone who can keep up, and knows some good accents to throw in! . My lust for speed is almost quelled haha.. now I have to practise!!! We have similar interests in music and what we want to learn and write, and we have fun. He knows a guitarist, I know a bassist, so provided we have the space we may have our own 4pc jam metal band at least .

On the band front, there was a 3pc band who played at the open mic, with some very groovin' tunes. The guitarist happened to have an orange head on an orange 212 with a platinum les paul, but I digress..

They're looking for a singer, and I really like the music. I was going to talk to them about an audition before the MC even mentioned that they are looking for a vocalist haha. The bassist happens to be VP of entertainment for the college . I got his card, sent him a few emails, and now I have a track to write lyrics for!

I have never sung in a band before, but I am fairly certain that I have a decent singing voice. Even if I don't get the position, I see it as a good opportunity .

Suffice it to say I'm excited!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice. When it rains it pours right? That's how I find my musical ventures go...big droughts and then big floods of stuff to do.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Het Budda buddy.........awesome news...........practise, practise, study, practise.............


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm practising singing right now, my throat isn't feeling 100% .

Hopefully it's better by sunday, because i want to record then!

Lemon oil for the throat? *L*


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Congrats! :rockon2:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

thanks james!

playing at a venue near you, with any luck!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Budda said:


> thanks james!
> 
> playing at a venue near you, with any luck!



Do tell when you know for sure. I probably won't be able to go due to the new job, but you never know.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm just hoping i can get on a stage for reasons other than an open mic! haha

tomorrow will be get home, gym?, study?, practise singing and hopefully get something recorded. hopefully things go smoothely! its gonna be a hell of a week, again haha


----------

